# New post disappeared



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2008)

Bob there was 74 new post since last night I posted and then they all disappeared from that, what happened to them?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2008)

The only thing that shows up is the last person thread under that, I mean new post tab


----------



## Kacey (Jan 23, 2008)

Every once in a while my page won't load right, and then it tells me there are "x" number of new posts and I don't see them - I think it's an error where the site logs you out while reloading.  It hasn't happened to me in months - but I'm glad to know it's not just my computer.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 23, 2008)

I haven't had that problem in a while. Terry, are you clicking on "remember me" when you log in?


----------



## morph4me (Jan 23, 2008)

Mine usually corrects when I clear my cache


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> I haven't had that problem in a while. Terry, are you clicking on "remember me" when you log in?


 
Yes always it only happened this morning so it could have just been a one time thing.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 23, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Yes always it only happened this morning so it could have just been a one time thing.



Hm.  I think morph4me's advice is probably the cure:



morph4me said:


> Mine usually corrects when I clear my cache



Here's a link on how to do it.  Good luck, Terry.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Hm. I think morph4me's advice is probably the cure:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link on how to do it. Good luck, Terry.


 
Thank you Georgia as always people on Martial Talk has by back good looking out everybody.


----------

